# Intermittent Low Hot Water Pressure



## Stoph (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with the hot water pressure.

Many times after I flush the toilet, the hot water pressure (at the faucets) slows to a trickle. Once the toilet tank is full, there is a loud bang in the pipes and the hot water pressure (at the faucets) increases back to normal pressure. The toilet tank only has a cold water pipe connected to it.

Also, sometimes (like this morning) when I turn on the hot water (at any faucet) it initially flows at normal pressure but immediately slows to a trickle and remains like that for a while. Then I hear a bang in the pipes and the pressure returns to normal. This happened without flushing the toilet.

Any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

before posting maybe read the rules, no need to get upset because you didn't read the rules before posting.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please visit www.diychatroom.com.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------

